# Dog Gardner Hollie Ollie grow



## OliieTea (Jun 27, 2007)

View attachment swtbd29.jpg


View attachment swtbd28.jpg


Look see where Gardner Hollie Ollie topped her the day she was planted...

View attachment swtbd27.jpg


this one I'm crossing fingers on. It's only been in the dirt for 5 days.

View attachment swtbd5.jpg


View attachment swtbd4.jpg


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking good!!  What strain are they?  Are those outside?  They look like they are in a garden with mulch but then I see a chair leg.


----------



## OliieTea (Jun 27, 2007)

These are bag seeds I collected, so I do not know what actual strain they are. the top one is actually planted in the ground, the smaller one is in large pot with a plastic cover to help heat and grow..I hope.Both were planted in the ground at the same time prior to my gardener pup Hollie decided otherwise. She broke the small one off at the stem and topped the one in pics 123. I'm still praying for the little girl to take off, still a bit early, only 5 days in soil with root hormone. If not, I have collected a Purple seed from a recent buy that is next on the list.


----------



## OliieTea (Jul 1, 2007)

I have the age old question regarding the smaller of my 2 plants. I used the root hormone to get this one a boost when I replanted it, but now its been more than a week, and I am not seeing any change in "her". Is there something that I can watch for other than growth to see if the hormone took? She is still green on the top as you can see in the pics, but ....
Any input anyone?
Thanks


----------



## OliieTea (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey everyone.. Hollie's efforts at foul play I believe are going to pay off for us... Any input on the smaller of the 2 plants would be helpful.. She doesnt look as happy and healthy as the one in the ground.
Thanks for looking ...


the first 2 pics are the one I planted with the root hormone.. she be growing... woohoo  
View attachment swtbd6.jpg


View attachment swtbd7.jpg


Here is the one planted in the ground. Her left stem is the one with the post in it. 

View attachment swtbd210.jpg


View attachment swtbd211.jpg


View attachment swtbd212.jpg


View attachment swtbd213.jpg



and Yes those are tomatoe plants you see....


----------



## Hick (Jul 14, 2007)

hi ollie!...





> I used the root hormone to get this one a boost when I replanted it


.."rooting hormone" isn't for transplanting, It is for forming roots and usually contains a fungicide. Though I don't think it will harm it in any way. As long as she isn't dieing, she will take of once over the transplant shock and starts getting new roots out into your new soil. 
....oops..I see new growth already..


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 15, 2007)

lookin great, i still need to read up on the whole topping buissness is it worth doing for a first time grower doggie gardner


----------



## OliieTea (Jul 15, 2007)

doggie gardner is really a dog.. her name is Hollie and she is a 8 month old aussie shep/german shep pup.


----------



## OliieTea (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't know, this is the little one..the one I used rooting hormone with. These look like balls to me, unless this is how its suppose to look. Can anyone HELP with input please????
the plant has only been in dirt for about 2 weeks. It was in water prior to that. Take a look at the other pics.. its too soon for blooming. Can I stop this?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 18, 2007)

The pictures are a little blurry to tell for sure. But, they definitely look like balls to me.


----------



## OliieTea (Jul 25, 2007)

She has a slight skunkie smell, but theres more to it.. very fragrant leaves.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 26, 2007)

*Everything is looking great but i can't see anything that would tell me it's male or female. Just keep an eye out for little white hairs or balls.  *


----------



## OliieTea (Jul 28, 2007)

Well fellow Growers.... the smaller of the 2 plants is for sure a male. It's been topped and removed from the area the other BIG plant is at. I have read where male plants are destroyed, so I'm wondering should I just pull the rest up and get rid of it, or can I let him grow for seed production? Also, will the seeds produced from this plant be all male? So if anyone that has way more experience than I in growing can give me input on the male plant, please help me out. Thanks alot.....


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 28, 2007)

If you are thinking seeds,
   The thing to do is get the male outa there. Seperate the male away from the females. Remember the slightest air movement can carry pollen a long ways to reach it's target. Place a bag like the bags that a bottle of wine would come in, (long and made out of paper), over a branch on the male. Secure as best as possible without harming the plant.  Hit the bag just enough to get the pollen into it.  Take the bag over to the female of your choice and repeat the process carefully. When you are done with the pollinating, wait at least half an hour then heavily mist or water down the female to kill off the pollen so that it doesn't spread from there. Remember that if you put a couple of grains of white uncooked rice into the bag, then store it somewhere cool and dark it can keep a long time, or until your lady is in the mood. LOL  The rice is to absorb moisture.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## OliieTea (Jul 30, 2007)

I have moved the male plant more than 25 feet away from the Big plant. I olny have the 2 so this will be easy to keep it away. The male is in a pot so its very movable. 
How do I tell when the female is ready for pollination? 
I have never been this far in a grow yet, so this is going to be quite the experience for me. I am soooo excited for this one to bloom or do something other than growing. LOL She is getting bigger everyday and getting lots of foliage under neath. I have a friend that is going to come show me how to clone the BIG plant. The weather is suppose to get real warm this week, so...crossing fingers and toes she blooms.... Thanks for any input, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 30, 2007)

OliieTea said:
			
		

> doggie gardner is really a dog.. her name is Hollie and she is a 8 month old aussie shep/german shep pup.


 
My dog is name Hollie tooo! LOL
She a Doxie and she 4 yr old and just Lost her mother and she was 12 and her name was Mollie..
How Kool


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 7, 2007)

The smaller of the 2 was for sure a male, so its now gone. Here is the one Im callin Princess Jazzmine. Nothing yet that can tell me if "thing Jazzi" is a female or male so we wait.
I do have a question though..I'm in the PNW and the weather is going to start turning to fall, am I in danger of losing it to bad weather if it doesnt bud out in time? It is covered to protect from rain damage and coldness at night, but I am really concerned that she hasn't budded yet. Can I dig her up without putting too much strain on her?
If anyone has any input that grows in weather that changes seasons, it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks ...


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 11, 2007)

Had to show off my wonderful dog that topped my plant that is doing so beautiful.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 11, 2007)

looks like a girl to me so far, good work keep it up.


----------



## Hick (Aug 11, 2007)

OliieTea said:
			
		

> View attachment 30915
> View attachment 30916
> View attachment 30917
> 
> ...



An early frost could damage, even kill. BUT you say you can cover it, so it would have to be a hard freeze, Pot will usually take a few "light" frosts. 
     The daylight is getting shorter n shorter, she should start flowering any minute. "I"...wouldn't try to move her, just watch your forcast for frost warnings and cover her "if" it becomes necessary.


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the encouraging words... This being my first real success at growing so far. I was devastated when Hollie topped it and broke the other one off. Now it makes me wonder about her. LOL 
I have her canopied 24/7 with clear plastic to prevent  direct rain on it. (tomatoes as well), but the front and sides are open to allow air flow.
I will get pics again when she does something new showing the suedo green house. I was figuring I can get more plastic should the weather change to help keep heat in as well. I was checking the site posted for sun calander and its looking like maybe 2 more weeks of vege stage, according to sunlight... thats my guess. The waiting is the hardest.
anyway just wanted to say thanks personally.


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 22, 2007)

Click and enlarge to see the little white hairs... oh I am so excited.


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 22, 2007)

You can see from the original structure, I really had to expand to accomondate the plants. Plus with the days getting shorter and cooler nights with lots of moisture in the air, well lets just say I learned from my experiences last year with tomatoes. :hubba: 
Next spring, if I don't have a "real" green house, I will improve on this one and make it bigger yet. My husband will love me. 
All I used for materials were some boards that were in our shed and painters plastic clear. I did cover 2xs to help when it rains for drainage. Some smaller holes wire to surround it with and an old Bed frame for my gate. :farm: Oh and the neighbors fence for my back. I covered it now with plastic to help with cool air flow and any odors now that may come up... I'm real sure once she really goes into full bud, he's not gonna smell something. LOL
Happy Growing Everyone.....


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 22, 2007)

wow you are very creative..haha


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 22, 2007)

Hollie has been gardening my yard since I got her as a 12 week old puppy. With digging and topping and literally destroying the ones she doesn't like. 
She will be a year this Thanksgiving, and by the looks of my girl, we will be giving much thanks.


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 27, 2007)

Updates of blooming and budding and little white hairs everywhere....WOOHOO
Mom if you read this..now I know how you felt when your girls budded out.
I'm going to be cloning this girl for Hollie. She has been laying by it at night in the dark. Found her hair on some of the under leaves.. and a chewed up stick. RUTRO Leroy.
I do have a question for any more experienced growers reading this, Should I be giving her more nutes now that she is budding out?
Its been about a month since her last feeding. I'm going to give the tomatoes next to her a boost later today or tomorrow so I was just wondering if I should be giving her some too. 
Thanks for reading and any input is always accepted.


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 3, 2007)

Right stem got too big and we had to bring her down from exceeding the fence line. pic 3 is the same shot of #2 just a different direction






Left stem as well started to exceed the 6ft mark, so we tied it as well... the tomatoes are loving it.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 3, 2007)

very nice:hubba:


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 8, 2007)

right stem, left side of plant is tied to the tomatoes to help hide





Here is the left stem right side of the plant from behind

click on pic # 3 to enlarge .. I am so in AWE!!


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 8, 2007)

you got plenty hairs popping up on her,should be some real big cola's,yummm.


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I don't Jazzie has very much longer to go.. her white hairs are starting to brown nicely, and the crytsals on the surronding leaves.. ah.. YUM


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 20, 2007)

Lookin good OliieTea,

Your plants are lookin fine!  I especially love the professional backdrop you have employed.  LOL!  Sets off the green.

PB


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Very very nice dahling!


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 29, 2007)

Ms Hollie Ollie protecting her fence line from the dreaded .. shhhh... squirrels....:giggle:


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 29, 2007)

OliieTea said:
			
		

> View attachment 35099
> 
> 
> Ms Hollie Ollie protecting her fence line from the dreaded .. shhhh... squirrels....:giggle:


 
So you don't dare say that word "squirrel" around Ollie either, huh? That and "Go for a ride". They sure know what you're talkin about......... 

Neat trick with the pic BTW.


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 29, 2007)

Freaked me out when I saw it. Yellow eyes.. she was stalking a hot one.


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2007)

"Pretty pretty" Lady in pink!...great job


----------



## OliieTea (Oct 4, 2007)

the large one has 2 spots where we discovered mold.. She got topped and the rest of the plant is still doing ok. We will be watching her very close now. We have gotten alot wetter here, so the rest will follow.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Ollie -

Great save on your bud.  Too bad about the mold.  Was the cause of it high air humidity, excesive rain, or were they bunching up against other buds?

The pink background surely makes that pretty bud pop out............ 

PB


----------



## OliieTea (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had her covered pretty much the entire grow, excluding really nice weather. Covering her every night with the tomatoes. We get a great deal of rain, so when I replaced the plastic to a heavier guage to help withstand the rain weight should she gather water, well over the past 4 days, I discovered the puddle spots, and unfortuneately, it gathered alot of water and then warmer days created  moisture inside, so I think a cumalation of excessive rain and then inside moisture. She was close anyway. I figured about a week after SmokinMom.. I still have the bulk of the plant growing and will gets pics tomorrow.. she looks so empty without her tops. 
We quick dried some to see if she smokes as well as she smells.. and I must say.. YUM.


----------



## OliieTea (Oct 5, 2007)

:watchplant: 







Well here's what we still have growing. 
I was able to remove the mold from her big cone, so we didn't lose too much. 
Definately moisture, it was dripping with water inside and underneath. I have the cone over a heat vent so hopefully she will dry out good.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 5, 2007)

Those topped plants will do just fine...........Looking good.  Keep them dry as you can.  Isolate the buds from each other with a little LST if you can.  Just the moisture from perspiration if they are bunched together will cause mold too.  

Good luck on the balance of your grow!


----------



## OliieTea (Oct 14, 2007)

Well we've gotten some pretty aweful weather to finish Jazzie up the right way. This is what we now have left from a 2nd topping due to mold presence in some of the larger more compact colas. :grinch: 
We've not lost very much so far, catching this fungus before it spread. 
It's been very very WET and from the second cutting we weighed 131 grams wet... drying weight is going fo be substancially less. Buds are drying to almost nothing.
I gotta say though, the good Lord blessed this plant with some of the smoothest smoking material I've had the pleasure of inhaling. The high is a creeper settling you back nicely into a good couch mode.
I won't be posting anymore to this thread, as my grow is nearly finished. 
Its been fun.
Hope you all enjoyed the pics.


----------



## Hick (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats on the harvest Otea. .. A shame the weather coudn't cooperate   and let her finish "proper". But..that _is_ farmin'  
  You'll get double next season..


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 15, 2007)

nice grow good harvest


----------



## OliieTea (Oct 16, 2007)

final trim and stems. weather is calling next 3-5 days rain.


----------

